# Forum or prefix for the Wiki?



## Merkuri (Jul 6, 2008)

Could we either get a forum specifically for the wiki or a Wiki prefix in this forum?  

The wiki has its own way to discuss pages (there is a "Discuss Page" link on each normal page), but it's not nearly as useful and well-organized as an actual forum.  And since we have a real forum right here, why not use it!

I was envisioning the wiki forum as a place where people like me who are very interested in the wiki could talk about our plans for it before we actually implement anything.  When you have a lot of people editing a wiki you can easily get into a situation where two groups of people think things should be organized two different ways, so they keep changing the pages back and forth between those two ways (this is often referred to as a "revision war").  If people were to discuss things like that in the forum it would give the two groups of people a place to hash things out and come to a compromise that everyone could agree on.  (Well, maybe it won't be that perfect, but I can dream, can't I?)

People who want to discuss a specific page could start a new thread in the wiki forum (or in the Meta forum using the Wiki prefix) and post a link to that thread in the Discussion Page for the page they want to talk about.  

Sound like a good idea?


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Bump.  I don't think anybody saw this when I first posted it last week.  

I think we need an official place to discuss the wiki.  We should either deisnate one of these forums as the wiki-place and add a Wiki prefix, or make a whole new subforum for it.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmm?  You thnk there'd be enough conversation for a subforum?  I think there are about 3 threads; maybe 4.  That would make for one empty forum!


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Can we at least get an official word on the best forum for wiki threads and a wiki prefix in there?  I was thinking Meta would be the best place.  

By the way, there are 13 threads tagged with wiki so far.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 14, 2008)

When I get the time I want to divert Wiki's discuss this page feature to a vbulletin forum where each page has a thread linked to it. I've actually created the forum for this, but it's currently hidden.


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> When I get the time I want to divert Wiki's discuss this page feature to a vbulletin forum where each page has a thread linked to it. I've actually created the forum for this, but it's currently hidden.




That would be great!  I had an idea to do this manually (which is why I wanted a whole forum), where the first person who wanted to discuss a page would create a thread for it in the forums and link to it on the talk page.  I thought it would be nice to do it automatically, but that it would be too much trouble.  If you're willing to go through that trouble then that would be excellent! 

Is this something that would happen soon (a couple weeks) or would it take a while (a few months)?  Perhaps if the forum was made public we could start doing it manually with a link while you work on getting it to happen automatically?


----------

